# Silk screening vs. Heat Transfer



## Tinkerbear (Nov 9, 2006)

*Hey All!*

*I'm pretty new at this! I am starting up a business and doing the research. Was wondering what you all think about which is better, heat tranfers or silk screening? quality? Price?  should i do both?  If anyone has any feedback that would be sooo appreciated!! THANKS!! *

*TinkerBear*


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Give us more info on about your business plan and we will be able to give you better advise. 

Heat transfer can be a good way to get started. The system takes up less space and money than a full blown screen shop. You can control your inventory by 'just in time' printing vs. having to buy and warehouse all your designs in all the sizes.

A different approach requires no equipment. You design and sell, then contract someone else to fulfill the orders and ship them. Your focus is on sales, someone else does the work. You give up some of the profit but get lots of free time to drive sales.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Well I think you will find that you can do a little of it it all with a heatpress.
If youre looking to do short runs, lettering/sayings and basic graphics, a heatpress and cut vinyl will work great.
Plastisol and a heatpress are great for short run multi-color prints.
If youre looking to do larger runs or continued orders of the same print, screening would be youre best bet.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Tinkerbear said:


> *Was wondering what you all think about which is better, heat tranfers or silk screening? quality? Price?  should i do both? *


Screen printing is hands down better, but other methods do have their place. Depending on what you're doing you should definitely consider doing both, as heat transfers offer some practicalities (like one offs, or especially one offs in full colour) that screenprinting just can't match.


----------



## Tinkerbear (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your input, so much appreciated and so much more i need to learn. THANKS!!!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> Screen printing is hands down better, but other methods do have their place.


 Not sure I agree with this. Heat transfer is a generic term that covers a lot of different technologies. I wouldn't necessarily say that one is hands down better than the other. It really depends on quantity and the customers expectations. There are many instances in which heat transfer is preferred over screen printing and vice versa.


----------



## jacenuby (Jun 2, 2006)

I have been told by a screen printer about a heat transfer process that sounds great, but I'm not sure if it is and what it is. It sounds like my designs would be screened onto some kind of transfer paper. He said that the quality is as good as screening. Any idea on what process he might be describing? Is it good for long life?

I share the sentiments of the original post...Want to control costs and offer flexibility without having to warehouse a bunch of shirts...also want to control my capital outlay at this point. But in the end, quality is what matters.


----------



## sky (Nov 13, 2006)

Jace...

Do you care to share this idea with us concerning the screen printing to a transfer, i'm interested in knowing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It sounds like my designs would be screened onto some kind of transfer paper. He said that the quality is as good as screening. Any idea on what process he might be describing? Is it good for long life?


Sounds like he is describing a screen printed transfer or a plastisol transfer. Lots of info about it in this past topic:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3770

If you have a heat press, then this is one of the best type transfers you can use.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> I have been told by a screen printer about a heat transfer process that sounds great, but I'm not sure if it is and what it is. It sounds like my designs would be screened onto some kind of transfer paper. He said that the quality is as good as screening. Any idea on what process he might be describing? Is it good for long life?


My guess would be a screen printed transfer, commonly referred to as plastisol. This process offers excellent durability, just like that of screen printing.


> I share the sentiments of the original post...Want to control costs and offer flexibility without having to warehouse a bunch of shirts...also want to control my capital outlay at this point. But in the end, quality is what matters


 Well, with plastisol transfers you will have an inventory of transfers that can be applied to any color/size garment that the customer wants. Or you can do custom cut heat transfer vinyl, but this process involves the investment of a vinyl cutter. The best way to do it, is to figure out what type of turn times you will be offering and what types of quantities customers will be ordering. The right process basically depends on your specific business model. Durability can be gained with either technique, screen printing or heat transfer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> There are many instances in which heat transfer is preferred over screen printing and vice versa.


Only because practicalities must be taken into account. If everything could be screenprinted, it would be, because the results are better. It creates a better end product (which is what I meant by "hands down better"). However end product is far from the only thing that matters, which is why I said there are some things "screenprinting just can't match".

From a _which is better_ perspective I think there really is only one answer, but I certainly agree with you that from a _which is better for a business to use_ perspective there are many many answers, a lot of which will be heat press related products (be it vinyl or dye sublimation or digital transfer etc. - all of which fill needs that are not _practical_ for screenprinting).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> From a which is better perspective I think there really is only one answer


I don't think that's really true. I don't think there is a universal, objective "hands down better" in this case (I know how you don't like relativism )

You have to take into account the different business needs and preferences when figuring out "better". You also have to take into account that heat transfers aren't just inkjet printed transfers with polymer residue, it also encompasses vinyl and foil transfers, plastisol transfers, flock and more.

For a one color design printed on a dark t-shirt, I don't know that I could say that screen printing is "better" than a flock transfer or a properly applied vinyl transfer. By what tests?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I don't think there is a universal, objective "hands down better" in this case (I know how you don't like relativism )


Haha, except when it suits me of course 

Philosophically speaking I believe 100% in relativism - which is why I don't put much stock in it for every day life. If I did, nothing would ever get done. So I tend to equate "as least relative as possible" with "objective truth" because it's as close as we'll get 

Anyway, philosophy is dangerously close to religion and politics, so enough of that.



Rodney said:


> You also have to take into account that heat transfers aren't just inkjet printed transfers with polymer residue, it also encompasses vinyl and foil transfers, plastisol transfers, flock and more. [...] By what tests?


True, I haven't had a chance to experience them all (vinyl especially). One day when I have more time/money to burn I will buy representative samples of every print method and pay to have them professionally tested by a textiles lab and a market research firm; I would be genuinely interested in the outcome of such an experiment.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> True, I haven't had a chance to experience them all (vinyl especially). One day when I have more time/money to burn I will buy representative samples of every print method and pay to have them professionally tested by a textiles lab and a market research firm; I would be genuinely interested in the outcome of such an experiment.


Solmu, product testing/experimenting etc. is an on going job and you best do it yourself and save some money.  

peeps that are hired to test as you mentioned, they are "hired", this may influence the results.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not talking about chucking things in a washing machine, or getting it done by someone with a vested interest (like a manufacturer, or myself for that matter), but rather an independent textile test lab. Their results won't be "influenced". It's overkill, which is why I haven't done it yet. Hence "when I have money to burn".


----------



## jacenuby (Jun 2, 2006)

*Sky,*

*Sorry for my delay*. I am being pulled in too many directions. I was not sure what process had been described to me and was asking for input from the group also.

*Thanks to everyone that replied*...maybe Plastisol is what I am thinking of. 

This screen printer mentioned a company in Kansas that produced a great product but I forgot the name and the printer does not return calls very well, espeacially if it doesn't involve doing business with him.

*What vendors in plastisol are reccommended?* Googling this stuff has not produced concise information.

I saw a shirt shop in Arkansas doing heat transfers that looked screened, but they were not giving out vendor info either. Could that be plastisol. Does it hold up to wear & wash if applied properly?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jacenuby said:


> *What vendors in plastisol are reccommended?* Googling this stuff has not produced concise information.


Try this thread for information on plastisol in general, and this thread for a list of suppliers.



jacenuby said:


> Does [Plastisol] hold up to wear & wash if applied properly?


Should do, yes.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Solmu said:


> True, I haven't had a chance to experience them all (vinyl especially). One day when I have more time/money to burn I will buy representative samples of every print method and pay to have them professionally tested by a textiles lab and a market research firm; I would be genuinely interested in the outcome of such an experiment.


You're not the only one! Eventually I'll get around to at least purchasing an example DTG print, dyesub print, etc. to test personally...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> You're not the only one! Eventually I'll get around to at least purchasing an example DTG print, dyesub print, etc. to test personally...


Admittedly if we wait five years we might just be able to buy and test a DTG print and forget about everything else, including screenprinting


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Admittedly if we wait five years we might just be able to buy and test a DTG print and forget about everything else, *including screenprinting*


Blasphemy! Someone should take away your screens


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> Admittedly if we wait five years we might just be able to buy and test a DTG print and forget about everything else, including screenprinting


You'll still need a heat press to cure it


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> You'll still need a heat press to cure it


You can use a conveyor oven for DTG too can't you? (i.e. it doesn't need pressure, just heat?)

(and obviously a heat press is cheaper )


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Blasphemy! Someone should take away your screens


If anyone tries I'll fight them off with my squeegees


----------



## Someday (Oct 27, 2008)

Great info on this post, and in general in the Forum. On this topic I have a quick scenario that I'd like to present to get your opinions. Especially since many of the past posts state that the choice between silk screening vs. heat transfer depends on the scenario. 

Small hip restaurant. Would like to sell t-shirts with multi-color logos. Ideally would like to offer various design options, but that is not mandatory. Project to sell a 4-5 t-shirts a day. Would like the least amount of start-up costs as possible. Oviously the highest return on investment would be nice too . Dont mind investing some time and elbow greese in doing my own designs and pressing. Quality is important, but not critical (I would argue that most folks that buy a t-shirt at a restaurant aren't super concerned on quality and are doing more of an impulse buy). Of course I wouldn't want to sell something that falls apart with one wash, but I am also not trying to build a brand name, since t-shirts aren't my focus. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

For a hip restaurant, a heatpress would be best suited. splattered eggs or hamburgers, pressed on a shirt could go just fine.


----------



## Old English (Oct 3, 2008)

It really all depends on what your looking to get in each.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Someday said:


> Especially since many of the past posts state that the choice between silk screening vs. heat transfer depends on the scenario.


Somewhat, but it also depends heavily on the user. When we're trying to play nice with each other we'll talk about different applications, different needs, etc. to avoid a fight. But really, most of us (myself included) would prefer to shoehorn whatever we personally use into every task that comes along  We'd all like to think our own choices are the smartest ones, so we're not particularly objective.

This thread is about two years old, so things have changed a bit. DTG printing has settled in a little.

At this point, I've shed a lot of the fear I had of DTG ousting screenprinting. Eventually, sure. But not soon enough to worry about it.

But I also think DTG has established itself enough to put the hurt on heat press. Dye sublimation is, to a certain extent, a separate industry. It's largely unaffected by these changes. Vinyl is much what it always was (for better or worse). But digital transfers are more obsolete than ever.

They just don't really make sense. They were always a reluctant "because I can't do anything else" option anyway, so with DTG right there to be taken advantage of, there's simply always a better option.



Someday said:


> Small hip restaurant. Would like to sell t-shirts with multi-color logos.


Screenprint a small inventory to have in a storeroom ready for sale. Alternatively, DTG print an even smaller inventory to have in a storeroom ready for sale. Depends how many you expect to sell, and what level of risk you wish to take.

If market research suggests 4-5 sales a day is realistic (for a restaurant, I'm skeptical) then a small screenprinted inventory should be practical.



Someday said:


> Dont mind investing some time and elbow greese in doing my own designs and pressing.


With an unrelated business to run you've got (or should have) better things to do than learn to print. It really doesn't make sense in this scenario to do the decorating yourself.



Someday said:


> (I would argue that most folks that buy a t-shirt at a restaurant aren't super concerned on quality and are doing more of an impulse buy).


Why *do* people buy t-shirts at a restaurant? To commemorate a particularly good meal? Remember a fond holiday trip? Because they're a regular? What do they do with the t-shirt afterwards? Throw it in a drawer and forget about it? Wear it proudly to show they were at Location X?

I don't really understand the impulse, so I'm trying to understand the mindset of the customer.



Someday said:


> Of course I wouldn't want to sell something that falls apart with one wash, but I am also not trying to build a brand name, since t-shirts aren't my focus.


You're not trying to build a brand name for your t-shirts, but presumably you are trying to build one for your restaurant. Everything you do under that name reflects on you, and just as you wouldn't serve a shoddy meal, you wouldn't want to serve a shoddy t-shirt. If it has your name on it, you're being judged by it.

Fortunately that's not really a problem. You're direct retailing, which means there isn't a retail middleman wanting a cut. Which means you can afford to produce to (at least) a standard acceptable sort of a quality, and still make a decent profit.

There are plenty of affordable blanks that won't fall apart after a wash (Gildan is popular if you just want something basic), and both DTG and screenprinting will last many washes (longer than the garment itself if done properly is the claim - though manufacturer's own DTG samples often show otherwise).


----------



## acacella7 (Nov 19, 2008)

hey everyone, 

i am a student and i am experienced with both silk screening and iron transfers. but for a writing class of mine i have to write a paper comparing and contrasting the two, and describing how one is better than the other. personally i feel that screen-printing is better for a bunch of reasons, but i wanted to see what you guys thought on the matter. all I'm asking for is your opinion on whether screen-printing is better or transfers, and maybe any additional information that you would be willing to share that perhaps i am unaware of. thank you all for your time.


----------

